# A Feast from the Forest, Fresh Venison



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This weekend I was lucky enough to get out hunting on a buddy's private property, "Thanks George."
A better weekend could not have been asked for, cool temps, scattered clouds and plenty of sunshine.
Patience and persistence was finally rewarded with a nice buck and doe on Saturday.

And that means... Fresh Venison!

*Full Menu*
Fresh Venison, Grilled
Sauteed Onions/Bell Peppers
Fresh Green Beans
Saffron Rice

*Backstraps Stuffed with Conecuh Cajun Sausage with Green Onion and Bell Pepper. *
Seasoned with sea salt, garlic and herbs.
Seared in a cast iron skillet and finished on the grill.

Note: I pre-grilled the sausage before stuffing the backstraps, nice and hot-n-juicy so as to add that fat to the venison.









*Money Shots*





*Grilled Venison Backstraps and Tenderloins, with Conecuh Cajun Sausage*
Seasoned with EVOO, sea salt, smoked paprika, garlic, herbs and cilantro.

Served with butter sauteed onions and bell peppers, with garlic and red pepper.









*Money Shot*


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

PFF Master Chief!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's some of your top food pics ! Well done sir! Homerun!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Pier-Dude said:


> PFF Master Chief!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> That's some of your top food pics ! Well done sir! Homerun!


You're too kind with the compliments, thank you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good but what's venison?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Looks good but what's venison?


Bahahhaa, better than sex at my age!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Bahahhaa, better than sex at my age!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


I never want to be at your age! Hahaha jk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Bahahhaa, better than sex at my age!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


I'd jump off a bridge.


----------

